# IPO1 Obedience ~ video



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

On Saturday, my little girl Bacardi and I trialed for our IPO1.. unfortunately, we did not pass this time, but it was our first time trialing for IPO1 and I could not have been happier with how she performed - everything I was worried about her not doing, she did beautifully. I learned so much and the FCI judge was very thorough, fair, consistent and extremely complimentary of myself & my dog - it was a good day










Bacardi - IPO1 Obedience - 5.19.2012 - YouTube


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

That was a beautiful routine! Loved the song selections too. I'll be going for my first IPO1 with my dog in two weeks and if it's anywhere near as well done as this routine, I would be thrilled.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should be very proud! Bacardi looked great, love her enthusiasm!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The OB was really nice. I trialed Saturday myself and mine didn't down on the send out either lol... well she did, once she had returned to about 5 feet infront of me. 10 points lost lol. What prevented you from titling?


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate it 


Hunter - we got dismissed in protection because she ran into blind six, got a little dirty right away, then bit and wouldn't let go and just started having her way with the helper.. totally one of those "she's never done THAT before" moments!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice routine, congrats. Treat it as a learning experience, nothing but positive outcomes from a trial no matter how it goes. Very few people have the guts to go out and trial to test training. Big pat on your back, nice dog.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Wow- thanks for sharing the video. Better luck next time!


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

You didn't fail in obedience surely? That didn't look like a fail to me. Did you have trouble in tracking/protection?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BritneyP said:


> On Saturday, my little girl Bacardi and I trialed for our IPO1.. unfortunately, we did not pass this time, but it was our first time trialing for IPO1 and I could not have been happier with how she performed - everything I was worried about her not doing, she did beautifully. I learned so much and the FCI judge was very thorough, fair, consistent and extremely complimentary of myself & my dog - it was a good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great video! And an "almost" great job!

Doesn't seem fair that that one little slip should NQ a dog from the entire exercise!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice! That was a beautiful routine!

Thanks for sharing! Better luck next time!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

*Likes.*


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If our OB was that nice I'd be showing of our video lol. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Super Nice routine!!!! Do you want a couple of hints to save you some points in furture trials???


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> Super Nice routine!!!! Do you want a couple of hints to save you some points in furture trials???


I do if she doesn't lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> Super Nice routine!!!! Do you want a couple of hints to save you some points in furture trials???


I'll take the hints! We are trialing in two weeks. :wild:


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you, Everyone! I sincerely appreciate the kind words.. I really love my little dog 

Frank - I would LOVE some hints! I get really nervous when I trial... I felt like I kept it together reasonably well this time, but I know I made some errors. One glaringly obvious one being that I moved my position after sending her over the wall. 

I would love any tips or pointers you may have!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

BritneyP said:


> Thank you, Everyone! I sincerely appreciate the kind words.. I really love my little dog
> 
> Frank - I would LOVE some hints! I get really nervous when I trial... I felt like I kept it together reasonably well this time, but I know I made some errors. One glaringly obvious one being that I moved my position after sending her over the wall.
> 
> I would love any tips or pointers you may have!


 You did keep it together very nicely...The routine overall was really nice, but I assume you are training for higher levels....

What I saw was picky and will not probably cost you points in club trials, but it will in higher levels of competition.


There is a LOT of illegal praise....

You pat the dog on the head at the halt in the heeling pattern, 
at the begining of the sit in motion exercise
at the dumbbell stand
in the basic before the retrieve over the jump, reset the basic, then pat again (only one basic per execise is allowed)
pat in basic before retrieve over wall, break basic during retrieve (which you knew)
pat at the dumbbell stand again
then multiple basics before send out, you take basic, then you step out of basic, then you step back into basic..ect...you are only allowed to take 1 basic position and it must be in the forward direction....

Praise is ONLY allowed in the basic postion at the END of each exercise!
I don't know if it is just a habit but at higher levels that would be a lot of points YOU would be giving away that it doesn't look like you need too...The dog is with you and IMO doesn't need the help.


The other thing is watch you arms... while moving they look mostly normal but on all about turns and finishes you tend to stick your left (and sometimes your right) arm out like a wicket for the dog to go through...handler help..... you should get used to holding your arms straight down at your sides during the abouts and finishes......

Keep up the good work and look forward to maybe judging her some day...nice drivey female 


Frank


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> You pat the dog on the head at the halt in the heeling pattern,
> at the begining of the sit in motion exercise


 
should have been....

pat dog in the group

and

No 3 second pause after the praise at the end of heeling pattern and before start ofg sit in motion.

praising the dog in the basic at the end of the heeling pattern is OK (back at the centerline start position), but there must be a 3 second pause before starting the sit in motion.....


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice! A few minor things went wrong and, as has been mentioned, a few minor handler errors, but, overall, very nice.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I too thought it was a very NICE routine.. you should be very proud! I also get so very nervous trialing.. but you kept it together very nicely.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been trialing in various things forever and I still get so nervous. My thing is forgetting to breathe. I then have a hard time walking in a straight line and even standing still. You would think I would get used to it, but no.

You did a great job.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Me too Elaine. I get nervous even for a CGC. And I used to be a competitive gymnast so trialing a dog (especially for something like rally or CGC) is not anywhere as risky or vulnerable! I have to constantly force myself to breathe and not to rush. I tried very hard to present myself with confidence and do everything correctly as a handler with Pan's recent BH and the judge commented on how my handling looked very professional which was a good moment for me (I knew he'd pass as long as he didn't do something totally out of character).

GREAT job, Brittney!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

If someone doesn't get nervous...it doesn't mean that much to them...I'm nervous everytime.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

BritneyP said:


> On Saturday, my little girl Bacardi and I trialed for our IPO1.. unfortunately, we did not pass this time, but it was our first time trialing for IPO1 and I could not have been happier with how she performed - everything I was worried about her not doing, she did beautifully. I learned so much and the FCI judge was very thorough, fair, consistent and extremely complimentary of myself & my dog - it was a good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats to you for doing it! The comment of what you learn is spot on.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks again for all the comments, Everyone! I really do appreciate it and I can't wait to get back out there! 
(... and not embarrass my dog ) 

Frank - huge thanks for the critique, I sincerely appreciate it and can see everything you are talking about. You are absolutely right, I am hoping to be competitive at a higher level & I hope we get the opportunity to trial under you soon!


----------

